

Embarrassing bug crashes IE9 using only HTML and CSS - brunnsbe
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/iewebdevelopment/thread/f04106d4-00c9-4ed0-8953-c82a75316ec0

======
lien
use ul/li/div will be better than tables. table is a bit of old school and I
think I read somewhere that some newer browsers don't handle it well.

~~~
secoif
Web 101: Using tables -for layout- is "old school" but using tables to display
tabular data is totally valid. Div/ul/dl etc are "better" because they better
describe the content (at least in the case of ul/dl), are usually more terse,
and most importantly, allow layout to be controlled by stylesheets, creating
less coupling between your content and your presentation.

Outside of this bug, I've never heard of, or ever expect, newer browsers to
"not handle tables well".

